# Runterkleckerndes Schleim



## mel-design (9. Februar 2007)

Also ich bin neu hier und wurde von einem Freund hier her geschickt weil ich ein problem habe das ich auch beim googlen nich finde also ich weiß da eigendlich auch nich genau was ich da eigeben soll bei Google 

Also was ich suche ist sowas wie hier http://www.soxdesign.de also weiter unten unter dem iFrame ist so schleim das so nach unten kleckert...das möcht ich auch mit cs2 machen aber ich weiß im moment nich wie und das is ja das problem...rechts von frame ist so geschlängelte striche...

Also ich hoffe mal ich bin hier richtig also vielen dank schonmal!!

MFG


----------



## mel-design (9. Februar 2007)

man kann keiner mal antworten


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Februar 2007)

Nur mal so nebenbei: Threadpushing ist genau wie durchgängiges Kleinschreiben ein Verstoß gegen die Netiquette. Und obwohl es mich wieder ärgert, wie hier eine Leistung gefordert wird (wenn jemand die Lösung kennt, wird er dir helfen...):

Diesen Schleim bzw. den Effekt laufender Farbe (liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters) erzielst du am besten über Werkzeugspitzen. Suche einfach mal auf den gängigen Seiten nach "Blood Brush", "Graffiti Brush" etc..

Die geschlängelten Striche könntest du entweder per Zeichenstift oder verzerrten Buchstaben einer Script Schriftart selber herstellen. Natürlich gibt es da auch fertige Brushes. Suche z.B. mal bei deviantart.com nach "Curls Brush".

Grüße

Philip


----------



## ps1k0 (13. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/52981640/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/16867424/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/11819573/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/23379094/

Ciao,
ps1k0


----------



## mreball (13. Juni 2007)

mel-design hat gesagt.:


> man kann keiner mal antworten



Da felt ein Komma und ein Satzzeichen, eh. ;-)))))


----------

